# منتديات الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد Quality Assurance and Accreditation > الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد >  أفضل 10 جامعات عربية لعام 2013

## لارين

القائمة التالية تبين تصنيف أفضل 10 جامعات عربية لعام 2013 اعتمادا على تصنيف webometrics للجامعات والذي يقوم بتصنيف حوالي 12 ألف جامعة على مستوى العالم:

المركز الأول : جامعة الملك سعود – المملكة العربية السعودية

تقع في مدينة الرياض وهي ثاني أكبر جامعة في العالم من حيث المساحة. وتتميز بأن الحكومة السعودية خصصت لها 1٪ من ميزانيتها !!

المركز الثاني : جامعة الملك عبد العزيز – السعودية

بدأت كجامعة خاصة في جدة ثم حولها الملك فيصل بين عبد العزيز إلى جامعة حكومية مجانية، وهي رابع أكبر جامعة في الشرق الأوسط.

المركز الثالث : جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن – السعودية

تقع في مدينة الظهران بالمنطقة الشرقية، وقد أنشئت سنة 1963.

المركز الرابع : الجامعة الأمريكية – لبنان

تأسست الجامعة الأمريكية في بيروت عام 1866 وهي جامعة خاصة  تخرج منها العديد من الشخصيات العربية المعروفة.

المركز الخامس : جامعة القاهرة – مصر

هي من أعرق الجامعات العربية وتم تأسيسها عام 1908

المركز السادس : جامعة الإمارات العربية المتحدة – الإمارات

جامعة الإمارات العربية المتحدة هي جامعة أسسها الشيخ زايد رحمه الله في مدينة العين في الإمارات عام 1976  وبها 9 كليات مختلفة.

المركز السابع : الجامعة الأمريكية – مصر

الجامعة الأمريكية في مصر تأسست في العام 1919 كجامعة مصرية لها مجلس أمناء ومكتب في نيويورك، ومقرها في ميدان التحرير وسط القاهرة، وهي من أكبر الجامعات التي توفر التعليم باللغة الإنجليزية.

المركز الثامن : جامعة المنصورة – مصر

جامعة المنصورة كانت في البداية عبارة عن فرع لكلية الطب جامعة القاهرة في العام 1962، ومن ثم تطورت وأصبحت جامعة شرق الدلتا في العام 1972 وبعدها تغير الاسم في العام 1973 وأصبحت جامعة المنصورة.

المركز التاسع : جامعة النجاح الوطنية – فلسطين

جامعة النجاح العلمية كانت مدرسة ابتدائية هي الأخرى في بادئ الأمر ، حيث تأسست عام 1918، وأخذت في التطور حتى أصبحت جامعة تمنح درجات بكالوريوس في العام 1977.

المركز العاشر : جامعة بيرزيت – فلسطين

جامعة بيرزيت في فلسطين تأسست عام 1924 على يد نبيهة ناصر كمدرسة ابتدائية ، حيث لم يكن هناك في هذه المنطقة أي مدارس للفتيات ، فكان الغرض منها توفير فرصة التعليم للبنات في بيرزيت وماحولها
وتطورت المدرسة إلى أن ضمت فصول متوسطة وثانوية وبعدها صفوف جامعية حتى قامت بالتركيز على التعليم الجامعي فقط وألغت المدرسة في العام 1972.

المصدر عالم الابداع

----------

